# What morph is he? im rubbish



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey guys i bought this blizzard or murphy as a banna but im not sure what he is these are old pics of him with his girls. and no i dont use sand anymore! ps ive had him since he was small


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Murphys patternless :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely geckos too:2thumb:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

CTO Reptiles your SH!T at naming a animals morph when selling twat :devil::censor:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for that sam and rep,


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

7109 said:


> CTO Reptiles your SH!T at naming a animals morph when selling twat :devil::censor:


:shock:



7109 said:


> Thanks for that sam and rep,


 No Worries


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey sam do you know your genetics with raptors n aptors? i need to get a few more and definatly males but i could do with knowing what id get ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

7109 said:


> hey sam do you know your genetics with raptors n aptors? i need to get a few more and definatly males but i could do with knowing what id get ?


Yeah go for it


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah go for it


right i have 4 adult female raptors and 1 female aptor and the only males i have are super hypo tangs n blazin bliz n blizz n murphy. when i get paid could afford probaly £200 on a gecko so what do you think my best road is?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

7109 said:


> right i have 4 adult female raptors and 1 female aptor and the only males i have are super hypo tangs n blazin bliz n blizz n murphy. when i get paid could afford probaly £200 on a gecko so what do you think my best road is?


Tbh i would personally go for a nice male RAPTOR to go with all your R/APTORS!


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Tbh i would personally go for a nice male RAPTOR to go with all your R/APTORS!



Sorry didnt come on msn sam had to go out. yeah i think ill get a nice male raptor for them. do you think any enigmas would go nice with raps?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

7109 said:


> Sorry didnt come on msn sam had to go out. yeah i think ill get a nice male raptor for them. do you think any enigmas would go nice with raps?


It would be a 2 generation thing unless you got a Nova (RAPTOR Enigma), which then you could produce more novas and raptors first gen!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

7109 said:


> hey guys i bought this blizzard or murphy as a banna but im not sure what he is these are old pics of him with his girls. and no i dont use sand anymore! ps ive had him since he was small


Tell you the truth it could very well be either a blizzard or a patternless it looks to be a borner line looking leo.A baby picture would be the best way to ID if you can get one.Other way test breed to a patternless and if it's patternless = patternless offspring.And if it blizzard = normal HET blizzard,patternless.What are the eyes like any sign of iris black out ??.

Don't want to cofuse you and i doutb it is so but it could be both a ?blizzard patternless?.But that you would have to test breed to both a blizzard and a patternless.And if you get just blizzard offspring from a blizzard female.And just patternless offspring from a patternless female then 100% it's a blizzard patternless but there very rare so i doutb it but you never know.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

7109 said:


> CTO Reptiles your SH!T at naming a animals morph when selling twat :devil::censor:


whats this meant to mean?

heres a pic of him taken on the 20-5-07









when we delivered him to you you saw his dad who was a blizzard and his mum was also a blizzard, i have had a look thru my old memory stick and haven't got no pics of his parents but they were both blizzards.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> whats this meant to mean?
> 
> heres a pic of him taken on the 20-5-07
> 
> ...


By this picture and that fact that his parents was blizzard he a deffo blizzard.


----------

